#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  weet iemand waar je deze stoelen kan huren??

## hajaak

heeii 
ik wil graag deze stoelen hebben voor mijn bruiloft en ik zag dat arabia en zohour ze verhuurt! ik vroeg me af of er meerder decoratiebedrijven ze verhuren! 

groetjes!

----------

